# Abfrage in Zuweisung mit Fragezeichen



## Fridolin (11. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage Was macht folgendes Beispiel

stepX=((targetX < originX)?-1:1);

stepx ist ein int falls targetX kleiner als originX ist wird es zu einer 1 und sonst?

lg Fridolin


----------



## Roar (11. Sep 2004)

kuckst du hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1545
wenn targetX < origniX ist wird stepX -1, andernfalls 1


----------



## Fridolin (11. Sep 2004)

Danke Roar
wenn ich in einem programm threads mit endlos schleife oder Timers mit boolean true verwende und dann
in der run methode im Thread oder im TimerTask eine if Abfrage stelle und dann zum Beispiel repaint benutze ist 
eigentlich dasselbe?

lg Fridolin


----------



## Roar (11. Sep 2004)

Fridolin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich in einem programm threads mit endlos schleife oder Timers mit boolean true verwende und dann
> in der run methode im Thread oder im TimerTask eine if Abfrage stelle und dann zum Beispiel repaint benutze ist
> eigentlich dasselbe?



ich kapier zwar nich was du sagen willst, aber das ist keine if abfrage, sondern eine bedingte zuweisung, die keine methoden aufruft.. oder so :?


----------



## Fridolin (11. Sep 2004)

Also ich meine wenn ich in einem programm schreibe


```
Thread ausgabe = new Thread()
{
    public void run()
    {
    while(true)
    {
    System.out.println("Thread mit Endlosschleife");
    }

    }
    
}

ausgabe.start();

TimerTask task = new TimerTask()
{
    public void run()
    {
    System.out.println("Timer mit boolean Flag");
    }
};

Timer ausgabe = new Timer(true);
ausgabe.schedule(task,1000,5000);
```

Beim zweiten wird nach 1 s alle 5 s eine ausgabe gemacht beim anderen die ganze Zeit
Edit: Aber man könnte den Thread zwischen jedem system.out.println() 5 s schlafen lassen dann wäre es dasselbe
lg Fridolin

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Fridolin, Du bist nun schon so lange auf diesem Board Member und hast immer noch nicht kapiert, dass Code in die Code-Tags gestopft wird... :roll: 
- Code-Tags eingefügt_


----------



## Roar (11. Sep 2004)

und was hat das mit dem operator zu tun??


----------

